# Mower Deck



## froggy890c (Jun 1, 2008)

hey guys

Looking for a good used mower deck for a Bolens FMC H-16 Tractor, Also a Snowblower attachment or a Snowplow Blade. Does not have to be perfect, A little welding is ok. I have my H-16 Almost all restored And It looks pretty sharp, pics (coming soon) and Does anybody know where i could pick up some Agg. Rear tires? I think they would have a much better bite in the snow then the conventional ones(summer tread)


Thanks Da Frogg:tractorsm


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

What size are you looking for? The narrow ones (6-12) or the wider ones 23 - 8.5 - 12?

Several guys here have had good experiences with Tucker tire. They have a big ebay store so look there. I have had best results finding a local tire store that does a lot of business with farmers and carries a good supply of ag tires. Plus they install the little rascals.

Andy


----------



## froggy890c (Jun 1, 2008)

*Tires*

Cool I will check that out. 
What i was looking for is the wider ag tires. I will check with the local stores around here, and see what I can find. 


Thanks for the info.


Bryan tiphat


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I did the same thing with my Gravely 817. I was able to fit 23 - 10.5 - 12 ags on my rims in place of the 23 - 8.5 - 12 turf tires. Actually I got them from my local tire place and they struggled a little squeezing them on. I'm not sure I would want to do that by hand.

Andy


----------

